# Suspect IBS What do I ask Dr.?



## Zigmund1 (Feb 21, 2005)

I have been very unconfortable for a long time and have decided to contact my general practitioner to ask questions about possible IBS. I am wondering what type of questions should I ask in order to get a proper referral. I want to be able to provide accurate information to him as well so that if it is not IBS he can get me to the right person. I am tired of feeling uncomfortable all the time and know that I should not have to feel this way and want to do what I can to get better. I appreciate anyones advice and/help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

web page has a fairly good list of questions.It may be helpful to have a symptom log so they know how often you have what symptoms.If you have symptoms listed as "red flag" click the diagnosit criteria under the blue bar above, make sure you tell them about those. That usually effects what tests you need.K.


----------

